# My New K3 Cover!!



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

_--- fixed image links_


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, I tried I can't seem to insert my pic of my new cover in the post here. LOL. Sorry


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

You have to use the bbcode selection on the Share this tab. Flickr provides it, but they also provide a bunch of other information, and a link-back to their site.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OT:  Roxanne, did you get my message about sharing the jpeg file for the skin I designed?


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

No, I didn't get your message Patricia. You designed that? It's beautiful!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

harpangel36 said:


> No, I didn't get your message Patricia. You designed that? It's beautiful!!


Roxanne, I sent you a PM.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I love your cover!  The only thing that could make it better is....Texas Longhorns!  LOL

j/k this is truly B-E-A-Utiful!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

How fun to have a cover that's so personal to you!!  I'm sure you're going to enjoy it for a long time to come!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Fun!!!!!!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

The screensaver is adorable. Great sewing job on the cover... As for Albert - I won't go there.


----------



## TDSChristy (Jan 3, 2011)

My Mom, would LOVE that cover.  She is a huge Gator fan.  Very nice work.


----------

